# My old betta's fin is ripped



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My betta's tail is ripped, big time. I came home today to the rip, don't know what happened to him. I added a woodshrimp but I don't think it's fan could've done this. He's very friendly, keeps to himself and the others leave him alone. The tank also contains 8 white clouds, it's a 10 gallon US. The cut is clean, not infections....yet. So, any advice?

Dark blue line in the tail fin is the rip, pretty clean though


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well now the end of his tail is alittle more frayed then it should be. Please, I need help. Could it be my wood shrimp?, or just my white clouds getting territorial?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I definately don't think the wood shrimp. They don't even have true snapping claws since they are filter feeders. Possibly the white clouds getting a little nippy. What I would do is get some Melafix. It's a liquid that will treat infections & cuts, stuff like that. Widely avaliable & not expensive & WORKS.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

is melafix copper based?


----------

